# Infuriating Mary Kay experience



## labellavita7 (Nov 9, 2010)

My friend and I went to the Shecky's Girls Night Out event and entered a raffle to win free products from Mary Kay, and we ended up winning. So the consultant called me and SAID we won facials including microdermabrasion, a hand treatment and lip treatment. It was a 45 minute bus ride from us, but she made it sound like this relaxing spa treatment and much-needed pampering so we ventured out there for it. Little did we know..

 	NOT WHAT SHE DESCRIBED AT ALL!!!!! I figured it would end up with her guilting us into buying things anyway, so I knew to expect that.

 	But seriously.. we got there at 6:15 pm and had to sit through their regional weekly meeting/pep rally/recognition where they gave each other plastic tiaras for having a good sales week. It was like being at a stranger's bridal shower. Why the hell do I have to sit here for this?? That took about 45 minutes.

 	Then this "facial" was the consultant squeezing little samples of the products on a palette in front of me, and I had to apply and do everything myself. She gave us one moist towelette to wipe off our makeup...and cleanser.... and "microdermabrasion" scrub... and other treatment stuff.. so basically I just rubbed everything on my face again every time.

  	AND THE MAKEUP BRUSHES WERE DIRTY.. There was powder still in them, she must not have cleaned them from last time. i refused to use the brushes, that was disgusting.

 	Then we had to sit through them telling us how to become a consultant and blah blah blah for a half hour and all the benefits. I didn't sign up for this training K THX. So she guilts us into buying stuff (mind you this is literally 3 and a half hours later, I'm starving and livid) which was expected, but then she pulls out pics of her kids to tell us why she does this job...

  	THEN she sits down in front of us with an appt book and says "So this is the first of two appointments, I don't know if they told you"

 	O_____________O

  	She tried to get us to book a party but we politely said we had to "check our schedules."

 	God it was the worst experience ever. So misleading about our stupid raffle prize, then we trek there via 2 buses and a 10 minute walk in the pouring ass rain to join a cult for 4 hours. UGH

  	And even if I knew what I was getting into, to someone who is quite educated about makeup and skin care and application, these girls are absolutely NOT. They preach about teaching other women how to use the makeup, but they used these awful color cards with preselected makeup that did not match me at all, had my friend putting navy blue eyeshadow on with a dark red lip, gave me this orange foundation to use.  What made me even more angry was the skin care, she was saying how the entire 4 product pack they were trying to sell would only take 2 minutes in the morning. I'm sorry but you need to pay more attention to your skin than that every day if you want to take care of it. 

  	Ok rant over. I could go on forever lol, I just wanted to share with you guys


----------



## nychick1384 (Nov 9, 2010)

Not a fan of the Mary Kay, hear you loud and clear


----------



## LoraBrook (Nov 9, 2010)

I hear you! It seems like I get approached by one of them at least once a week and always in the most random places! 

  	I was in a Dr's waiting room the other day and one of them came up to me and started chatting with me about MU which was great until she started the hard MK sell. Ick!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 9, 2010)

I fell for it years back.  Put my name & number in a box for a raffle for a FREE facial.  Well it was the hard sell after that, this lady did not let up.  It was brutal.  I wound up getting some items but I just did not like the hard sell approach that they have.  Trying so hard to get you to come to meetings or to buy the whole kit so you can start selling.  Sipalda did the same thing to me recently too.


----------



## EricaMarie (Nov 10, 2010)

Man, I was shoe shopping one day at the mall, & this woman was too (or so I thought), & she complimented my eyeshadow. I said thanks, she asked what I was. I told her it was MAC, blah blah it's pretty much all I use. She whips out her stupid Mary Kay card, & starts telling me I would be so great at it & they have comparable colors to MAC, I told her my sister-in-law sells it (& I rarely buy anything, nor does she ever bug me about it. She does slip me the occasionaly catalog, I've ordered a couple things, it's perfectly fine for what it is) & fortunately she left me alone. But that's not the first time I've been suckered in, & I hate it everytime-like, I want to wack myself on the forehead, I should know better.
  	I was a retail slave for 17 years, & that shit would happen all the time-Avon, Mary Kay, all those "homesales" things, candles, jewelry,etc...which is fine, & I loooooove catalogs, but then they try to get you to "book a party." I would just tell them that I love to shop too much to host anything!


----------



## pink4ever (Nov 10, 2010)

That is the Mary Kay experience. Selling Mary Kay is the only job some of these ladies have. So they fight hard to get you wrapped inside the products, especially with the competition and economy. Not saying it's a bad thing but most are clearly not experienced in applying makeup, facial care, etc. I say don't let these ladies ruin your experience of the actual product. Instead, if you want to buy some Mary Kay products I suggest looking for them online instead of dealing with annoying consultants. Same thing with Avon and Mark.


----------

